# Sawtooth Shelf System, Cleat Jig?



## Motorahead (May 28, 2019)

Hey everyone, I'm working on a built in book case and decided to go old school with sawtooth shelf supports (more/less). However, it's not literally 'sawtooth' since the cleats and standards are rounded.

The standards are fairly straight forward, I ripped 3/4 solid to 3" then centered and spaced 1 1/2" holes with a forstner bit. I then ripped the solid in half.

The cleats are less trivial. I'm trying to come up with a jig to round their ends, or something that will produce the cleat entirely. Any ideas?

I've worked on a similar project in the past, creating the rounded ends of a cleat template with a jigsaw, then sanding it smooth to get the right fit. I then routed the cleats to that template. This worked, but I would prefer something more precise when creating the template. Ideally, the cleats will be 1/8" smaller than the holes in the standards.

I've attached a picture as an example.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Router and pattern bit. I salvaged the same supports from my great great grandparents hose that was built in the 1800's with square nails. It's a nice touch.


----------



## Motorahead (May 28, 2019)

Thanks, what would be the most accurate way to produce the pattern? I didn't care for the way it was described in the OP.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I assume that making the pattern by hand is the most accurate way. When I say "by hand"-I mean using any tools (e.g. disk sander or sanding drum) you need to get the part to fit exactly as you want it to.

How else would you do it? I wonder if there is a way to use the standard as a guide to make the round over on the cleat template?


----------



## Motorahead (May 28, 2019)

Doing this by hand with a sanding machine might be the best way at the end of the day. I don't currently own one but it's probably worth the investment.

Interesting suggestion though, using the standard as a guide might work with a pattern bit.

One idea I had was to find the right holesaw bit (that allows for a good fit), and use the cutouts to build a pattern cleat. It should give me a perfect round, which is the main intent.

I could glue that cutout back into the wider piece it was cut from, and measure to do the same thing on the other side. Then rip to size. If that makes sense… However, I'm not sure if it will come out right.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Use a forstner bit. A hole saw is a crude tool, not a tool for the finish work you want. Trace the half hole, cut out with a scroll or bandsaw, and sand to perfection. Use that to guide a pilot bit. If you use the very to guide the pilot bit the cross support will be too small.


----------

